# Netbeans GUI in Eclipse importieren



## Profic (6. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher ausschließlich in Eclipse programmiert.
Da die Entwicklung von GUIs in Eclipse anstrengend ist, habe ich mir mal Netbeans angesehen.
Damit kann man ja in kurzer Zeit aufwändige GUIs erstellen.

Programmiertechnisch will ich jedoch bei Eclipse bleiben.

Ist es möglich mit Netbeans ein GUI zu entwickeln und dieses dann in Eclipse einbinden und die dortigen Methoden
mit den Buttons usw verknüpfen oder muss ich dann gleich ausschließlich in Netbeans programmieren ?

Hab es schon über den Suchmodus versucht, jedoch nur halblebige Antworten ohne klare Aussage gefunden   

Danke schonmal
Gruß !


//Edit: Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht gehört dies auch in den Bereich AWT/Swing, wenn ja einfach verschieben...


----------



## bronks (7. Aug 2008)

Profic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ist es möglich mit Netbeans ein GUI zu entwickeln und dieses dann in Eclipse einbinden und die dortigen Methoden mit den Buttons usw verknüpfen oder muss ich dann gleich ausschließlich in Netbeans programmieren ? ...


Sicher ist es möglich. Java bleibt Java egal ob Eclipse oder NetBeans. Einfach nur die Sourcen kopieren und evtl. benötigte Libs einbinden.



			
				Profic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Programmiertechnisch will ich jedoch bei Eclipse bleiben.


Warum das? Klammerst Du Dich aus Mitleid an Eclipse, weil es NetBeans in den letzten Jahren extrem zugelegt hat und Eclipse sonst verdrängen könnte?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum das? Klammerst Du Dich aus Mitleid an Eclipse, weil es NetBeans in den letzten Jahren extrem zugelegt hat und Eclipse sonst verdrängen könnte?


Netbeans kann Eclipse niemals verdrängen, denn Netbeans ist immer noch eine IDE, Eclipse schon lange ein eigenes Ökosystem. Die Java IDE mag eines der wichtigsten PlugIns sein, bleibt aber eines unter vielen.


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Netbeans kann Eclipse niemals verdrängen, denn Netbeans ist immer noch eine IDE, Eclipse schon lange ein eigenes Ökosystem. Die Java IDE mag eines der wichtigstoen PlugIns sein, bleibt aber eines unter vielen.


Sorry, na klar!  Ich meinte nur das spartanische Java IDE PlugIn.


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2008)

Soll das ein Witz sein?




			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Netbeans kann Eclipse niemals verdrängen, denn Netbeans ist immer noch eine IDE, Eclipse schon lange ein eigenes Ökosystem.


Jup:


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soll das ein Witz sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was das Diagramm aussagt: Total planlose Personaler sollen Leute für Javaprojekte suchen und kopieren die am häufigsten vorkommenden Texte aus anderen vergleichbaren Stellenanzeigen.

Ich haben schon mehrere Jobs angenommen, bei denen Eclipse und J2EE Voraussetzung waren. Nie wurde Eclipse verwendet und J2EE genauso wenig.

Damit ich ehrlich sagen kann, daß ich mit Eclipse arbeite erbarmte ich mich und habe ich 2 J2EE-Projekte, die ich schon lange betreue und an denen wenig zu tun ist in Eclipse reingequetscht. Für J2EE ist Eclipse dank XDoclet gut gelungen und so  gibt es Sachen, die mir an der Eclipse Java IDE besser gefallen, als an NetBeans, umgekehrt genauso, aber von MS Visual Studio sind diese noch extrem weit entfernt.


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..., aber von MS Visual Studio sind diese noch extrem weit entfernt.


In welcher Richtung? :lol:


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bronks hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Richtung des Ökosystems von Microsoft, welches sich Windows nennt.


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2008)

Wovon redest Du?


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2008)

Sorry! Hab Dich falsch verstanden.



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wovon redest Du?


Von Komfort und der Zuverlässigkeit einer Softwareentwicklungsumgebung.


----------

